# Possible 2nd round steals?



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

Are there gonna be any out there this year? I thought Travis Diener may be one...but breaking his hand didn't help his cause much.

Who else do you guys think could be a steal in the 2nd round?


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

Aaron Miles....he is actually my sleeper of the whole draft this year, i really want my blazers to pick him up for backup duty to sebastian


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

Im a big supporter of Julius Hodge. I see him sliping to the secound round and really make some teams pay for passing on him. He is a very multi dimensional player, with 4 years of experience in the NCAA. Also Nate Robinson obviously if he slips too.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Stefano Mancinelli :yes:


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

MagnusPinus said:


> Stefano Mancinelli :yes:


I agree with MagnusPinus. He could be a sleeper...

And if players like Kryapa and Monya (not too impressive) were selected in 2004 draft 1st round even Mancinelli could have similar chances... we'll see.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Eddie Basden.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if Thompson doesnt go in the first than him. McGowan from Pepperdine.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

tre simmons,wash
nate robinson,wash
will conroy,wash
so i'm a homer, what can i say.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Bracey Wright and Salim Stoudamire


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Lawrence Roberts, Aaron Miles, Julius Hodge. A lot of good college players will be pushed into the second round, I hope my Blazers can get Gerald Green or CJ Miles and then get Roberts and Miles in the 2nd.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I think someone said it before but Aaron Miles is severely underrated


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Josh Pace


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> I think someone said it before but Aaron Miles is severely underrated


Agreed


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

IMO Bracy Wright wont go into the draft with the horrible year he had this year. Some of my Sleepers are.

Aaron Miles
Danny Granger
Josh Pace
Quemont Greer
Cheavy Troutman


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

alan anderson
julius hodge
angelo gigli
wayne simien ( if dropps in the second round)


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If Danny Granger slips into the 2nd round, he'll be a huge steal. He really has no weaknesses.

Even though Julius Hodge is skinny and an inconsistent shot, he is talented. An NBA strength coach can put pounds on him and should be able to improve his shot. Versatile 6'6 players are always desirable.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I think Quemont Greer will be a steal any where he is picked. He has shown a complete game this season. He can shoot the 3 pretty well and can rebound. I think he will be a very solid NBA player given time. Anyone who gets him in the 2nd round is making a great pick.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Ghost said:


> IMO Bracy Wright wont go into the draft with the horrible year he had this year. Some of my Sleepers are.
> 
> Aaron Miles
> Danny Granger
> ...


Nice list. Granger would certainly be a steal if he fell to the second round.

Troutman is going to be a steal, and he might be a Marquis Daniels steal. (undrafted) But to me he projects as a solid NBA player, with attributes of both Corliss Williamson and Kenny Thomas.

Eddie Basden, however, remains the steal of the draft. He may very well end up be the best SG of the draft.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Lawrence Roberts, Aaron Miles, Julius Hodge. A lot of good college players will be pushed into the second round, I hope my Blazers can get Gerald Green or CJ Miles and then get Roberts and Miles in the 2nd.


high school players and blazers dont go together


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Priest said:


> high school players and blazers dont go together


That is an ignorant statement, considering that they have two of them (Sebastian Telfair, Travis Outlaw) on the team right now, and drafted Jermaine O'Neal...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Mike Wilkinson :banana:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

DeSagnia Diop


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Toxicity said:


> I agree with MagnusPinus. He could be a sleeper...
> 
> And if players like Kryapa and Monya (not too impressive) were selected in 2004 draft 1st round even Mancinelli could have similar chances... we'll see.


Not because I'm italian, but I say Mancinelli too.

All we have seen his improvements in these last 2-3 years.

Right now Stefano is becoming a key player for Bologna and his 3 shooting (his problem) has become quite good and consistent during this season.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Salim Stoudamire


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

What about Chris Thomas of Notre Dame or Donell Taylor of UAB?

Another question, who do you guys think will be big busts from this year's draft?

I think Martynas Andriuskevicius, BJ Elder, and Charlie Villanueva are possiblities.


----------



## calijazz (Jun 22, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> If Danny Granger slips into the 2nd round, he'll be a huge steal. He really has no weaknesses.


He does...he's a below average passer, has duribilty issues, and is not the greatest or consistent outside shooter either.

I think he'll be a solid role player though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luther Head, Roger Powell Jr. :clap:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Another question, who do you guys think will be big busts from this year's draft?


Chris Taft, Gerald Green, Rashad McCants.....


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Shelden Williams could follow Boozer: Leave a year early, second round, turn out well.

Julius Hodge
Ryan Gomes
Antoine Wright (probably first round)
Dijon Thompson
Jawad Williams
Danny Granger
Salim Stoudamire
BJ Elder
Sean Banks

It would be pretty crazy for some of these guys to go in the second.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Dijon Thompson, Aaron Miles (This year's Chris Duhon), Salim Stoudamire, and Julius Hodge.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Aaron Miles
Luther Head
Danny Granger
Ronny Turiaf(if he lands in the 2nd round)
Francisco Garcia(see above)


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Toxicity said:


> I agree with MagnusPinus. He could be a sleeper...
> 
> And if players like Kryapa and Monya (not too impressive) were selected in 2004 draft 1st round even Mancinelli could have similar chances... we'll see.


 Considering Monya didn't even come over, it would be hard for him to be impressive this year. Victor got hurt this summer with an injury that is supposed to take a full year to recover from, yet he just game back last month, 5 months early. He's just now getting minutes, so it's pretty difficult to judge.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Agreed


 Aaron Miles = Brevin Knight. Take it for what it's worth.

He's a great kid though.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Tince said:


> Considering Monya didn't even come over, it would be hard for him to be impressive this year.


If that's so, I have to guess that what Monya is playing in CSKA Moscow is soccer...

By the way, I agree with the Italian guys. Mancinelli may very well be the most underrated (draftcity aside, of course) Euro prospect right now. Given his potential, he could end up being a true steal for some team.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Tince said:


> Considering Monya didn't even come over, it would be hard for him to be impressive this year. Victor got hurt this summer with an injury that is supposed to take a full year to recover from, yet he just game back last month, 5 months early. He's just now getting minutes, so it's pretty difficult to judge.


I mean last year... Monya (and Kryapa, Udrih, etc) didn't play so well last year to justify a 1st round pick. It was based also on his good potential... like it could be for Mancinelli in the next draft!


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see Monia, who was supposidly the most NBA euro of the last draft...come over and compete for the Blazers starting 2 spot. 

My steals are definately Miles, Hodge, Turiaf, Simen...contingent that they drop to the second round. I'll throw Salim in there too, since he would be a "steal".l I just hate the short SG type of play and don't like it at all...though it will certainly be useful for the right team.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Personally I don't see why Danny Granger isn't a top 15 prospect. So if he goes 2nd round like people say he will, they're getting a major player. He's got awesome skills, can shoot from anywhere on the floor at 6'8, is a great athlete and can use his size, and is just a silky smooth player. I'm a big fan.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Luther Head and Danny Granger


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Anthony Roberson.

That kid is just cold-blooded. Excellent jumper and deceptive athleticism. He'd be a nice spark-off-the-bench at worst, I think.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jawad Williams
Dijon Thompson
Wayne Simien
Francisco Garcia
Nate Robinson
Julius Hodge
Ryan Gomes
Daniel Ewing
SALIM STOUDAMIRE
Luther Head


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BagFullOTreez said:


> Im a big supporter of Julius Hodge. I see him sliping to the secound round and really make some teams pay for passing on him. He is a very multi dimensional player, with 4 years of experience in the NCAA. Also Nate Robinson obviously if he slips too.


Julius Hodge = Josh Howard


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ukic may fall into the 2nd round if his draft workouts aren't overly impressive. Not a lot of foreign PG projects going on these days.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm a big fan of Julius Hodge, and if he falls to the Heat, I'll be partying.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Julius Hodge = Josh Howard


Are people going to sleep on a star ACC player again? I like Julius Hodge. I don't know if he is as good as Josh Howard but he is a good player. Howard was the unanimous Player of the Year in the ACC and also the defensive player of the year. How is Hodge defensively?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

gian said:


> I'm a big fan of Julius Hodge, and if he falls to the Heat, I'll be partying.


Raptors get the Heat's second rd pick this year, so unless they get someone elses no 2nd rounder.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Luther Head


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Nate Robinson The small giant :biggrin:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Hustle said:


> Luther Head


I doubt


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

The little guys Nate Robinson and Will Bynum. Two guys who may not be starters but cans spark a team with energy and scoring off the bench a la Earl Boykins and Bobby Jackson.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Juan Mendez


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Aaron Miles and Julius Hodge. If Garcia somehow slips to the 2nd round, then definetly him as well.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I think Granger will go in the first round, if not he will be a huge steal. Hodge and Miles come to mind. 


Very off topic: CrookedJ, where are you from? I live in Minnesota and on my way to school I was listening to the KQ show and some dude sent in some letter signed CrookedJ. Perhaps thats you, maybe not.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I think the Spurs will take Luke Schenscher with the last pick of the draft. He's a jack-of-all-trades kind of player, and a fills a need (a center, foreign).


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

bruno34115 said:


> I think Granger will go in the first round, if not he will be a huge steal. Hodge and Miles come to mind.
> 
> 
> Very off topic: CrookedJ, where are you from? I live in Minnesota and on my way to school I was listening to the KQ show and some dude sent in some letter signed CrookedJ. Perhaps thats you, maybe not.


I live with you at 123 Fake Street! Actually Brantford On, one hour from Toronto, Definately not me. Someone must have stollen my Alter Ego.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> I live with you at 123 Fake Street! Actually Brantford On, one hour from Toronto, Definately not me. Someone must have stollen my Alter Ego.


Am also from Brantford. Brantford getting pretty famous these days, first Alexander Bell, then Wayn Gretzky, and now our brutally ugly downtown in Silent Hill...


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> I live with you at 123 Fake Street! Actually Brantford On, one hour from Toronto, Definately not me. Someone must have stollen my Alter Ego.


Alright cool man. It's wierd because right after I posted I looked at your location and like mine it said 123 Fake Street.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Salim Stoudamire, Luther Head, Daniel Ewing


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

rawse said:


> Anthony Roberson.
> 
> That kid is just cold-blooded. Excellent jumper and deceptive athleticism. He'd be a nice spark-off-the-bench at worst, I think.


I don't get the Miles love. Don't get it at all.

Roberson >> Miles.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Everyone here is saying Miles. One even said underrated.

He is overrated. Brevin Knight??? Try Brendin Knight....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok i do hate to catogerize people but this goes out to the guys who live in italy. What is the deal with angelo gigli??? Is he going to be a steal cuz his scouting report makes him look it. Also with stefano mancineli, is he a more of an emotional hard working type of player? also is he a good defender, i hate to say it but most athletic freaks and good defenders, at least perimeter wise. one more thing about stefano, you say his 3-point shooting is better, so now is it just below aaverage from horrible or average compared to how SFs in the NBA?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

miles, langford, simien


----------



## BlazingHeat (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree with Hodge and Turiaf and if Garcia falls then him too, but I'm going to throw a name out there that is probably not on many minds, but Homan the Center from Iowa State. He's an excellent defender in the post and a great rebounder and he may even become a undrafted free agent.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

based on draftcity's mock these are the 2nd rounders i could see having some sort of successful role in the league(maining role players off the bench to start, maybe a little more than that eventually).

channing frye(solid bench pf/c)
wayne simien(decent backup pf)
rashad mccants(possible starter or scorer off the bench)
julius hodge(versatile bench g/f)
salim stoudamire(possible starter on the right team or bench scorer)
nate robinson(high energy pg off the bench)
jason maxiell(solid backup pf, perfect on a team like the rockets)
jawad williams(backup sf/pf)
luther head(solid combo guard off the bench)

that's probably a few too many guys, but those are the ones i see with the best chance of succeeding with a decent role in the nba.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't think Maxiell will get drafted, what he just did at PIT really means nothing, at the start and end of the day he's still a 6'6 power forward....

As far as I'm concerned, 2nd round I'd take a steal, a steal meaning like a guy like Ariza who ultimately would have been a lotto pick had he stayed in college, or a international guy who has talent and needs seasoning.

A lot of these 4 year college players I'd take the chance they won't be drafted and just sign them as undrafted free agents.

I was livid when the Clips drafted f'n Chalmers with a high 2nd rounder last year, it just doesn't make sense, not when you could have signed him as a undrafted FA. If he had been drafted by someone else, oh well, there were plenty of 3rd string, basically IR PGs that were available as free agents.

Obviously there are exceptions, if a guy like McCants fell, you'd have to grab him, but that would be my general philosophy if I were a GM.

A couple of names mentioned here there's just no way they end up in the 2nd round.

Danny Granger? no way...I'd be surprised if he wasn't lotto.

Garcia? no way...maybe I'm a little bit of a homer on him because he's from my country, but he thinks he's going to be a lotto pick, and although I'm not sure he goes that high, I don't see him leaving college if there was a chance he'd be a 2nd rounder.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> I don't think Maxiell will get drafted, what he just did at PIT really means nothing, at the start and end of the day he's still a 6'6 power forward....


i think all the guys i mentioned can have a role in the league and from the 2nd round, that's all your looking for. maxiell is only a 6'6 power forward, but he can rebound the ball and is athletic enough and has a long enough wingspan to still be able to blocks shots and get rebounds in the nba even at his size. i would rather have him starting right now on the rockets over weatherspoon.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Nate Robinson is a good one.

Why do yall say that Julius Hodge will go in the 2nd round?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Because teams arent going to take him in the first cuz he is way to skinny and every mock has him as a mid to late 2nd rounder... 

Yeah gragner is defently a lotto pick. There is no way that the wolves would let him get passed their spot if he is still avaliable there (14th pick more than likely). Still i think gragner is going to be the steal of the draft in general... 

The 2 italians that are projected as 2nd rounders; gigli and mancinelli, will be steals/. I cant wait to see stefano play because of the reports i have read about him he is an amazing athlete. I do hope the wolves take him cuz he is what the wolves need. I think he would be an ideal player to leave in europe for a year or something then bring um over...

I have noticed i am the only one saying alan anderson is going to be a steal? This guy is a good sized sg that played pf for mich st. too. He is a very versatile player. He has a good first step and is one of the best Free Throw shooters. I dont think he will be the biggest steal but i think he will be a long time role player/ starter in the league. Is anyone else seeing another Bobby Simmons in anderson??? lol i do!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Since when did skinny have anything to do with draft position?

If that's the case, then I guess it was dumb for Shaun Livingston to be picked 4th last year...

I've just never been a big fan, and I think he's a late 1st, early 2nd. Someone compared him to Josh Howard, and IMO Howard is/was a better player coming out of school and look where he went...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Why do yall say that Julius Hodge will go in the 2nd round?


well he's not really good at anything. he's a solid player that can do some of everything and play 3 positions but there isn't one thing he is great at. and his 3 point and free throw shooting percentages both went down a decent amount his senior year. with his versatility, he would be a nice bench player, but i don't see him going any higher than 25th or so and even that's probably a stretch. which means it's likely we'll see him in the 2nd round.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> ok i do hate to catogerize people but this goes out to the guys who live in italy. What is the deal with angelo gigli??? Is he going to be a steal cuz his scouting report makes him look it. Also with stefano mancineli, is he a more of an emotional hard working type of player? also is he a good defender, i hate to say it but most athletic freaks and good defenders, at least perimeter wise. one more thing about stefano, you say his 3-point shooting is better, so now is it just below aaverage from horrible or average compared to how SFs in the NBA?


Hi Sheefo

Right now his 3-pointer has become really less erratic than the last seasons, even in serie A1 than in Euroleague ( 46.4% !)

Angelo Gigli will be the surprise of the draft, IMO ..

Yesterday he made 13 points (4/8 from 2, 1/2 from 3) , 6 rebounds, 1 block and 2 assist in 24 minutes.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Is'mail Muhammed will play in the NBA simply because of his defensive prowess. If anybody ever taught him to shoot from outside of 3 feet, he'd have a solid career.

Hodge will be a sleeper pick, but he's gotta prove he can handle the ball enough to play some guard in the NBA, his one knock in college was turning it over too much. I really, really like Granger, but no way he falls to the second round. I like Aaron Miles too, but only if he goes to a team that already has a bigtime scorer in the backcourt (HI HOUSTON HOW ARE YOU).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

OK i guess the real question is who is going to be the better second round pick.. manicelli or gigli?


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

nate robinson, he would be the ultimate steal. he has speed quickness and athletic ability. sure he lacks a lot of height and his shot at times is questiionable, but at the second round its worth the gamble because you could be drafting a prospect that could eventaully be a good roll player or a person that brings energy off the bench.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> OK i guess the real question is who is going to be the better second round pick.. manicelli or gigli?


Hard to say.

They are both playing really well and on the same level.

Wait and see


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> ok i do hate to catogerize people but this goes out to the guys who live in italy. What is the deal with angelo gigli??? Is he going to be a steal cuz his scouting report makes him look it. Also with stefano mancineli, is he a more of an emotional hard working type of player? also is he a good defender, i hate to say it but most athletic freaks and good defenders, at least perimeter wise. one more thing about stefano, you say his 3-point shooting is better, so now is it just below aaverage from horrible or average compared to how SFs in the NBA?


In my opinion Angelo Gigli won't be a 2nd round steal because he's going to be drafted around 20-25 pick of the 1st round... He needs to bulk up his body (but what euro big man doesn't need?) and become more aggressive at rebounding but he could take part of a NBA team rotation next year. 

Regarding Mancinelli, his 3p shooting is becoming more consistent this year but in a European court while probably lacks NBA range (has to work on it)... however he's more of a hard working type of player: has talent and slashing abilities, knows how to pass the ball, he's a good rebounder and defender... but has to polish all these skills for NBA level (it will take at least 2-3 years).


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Unless we have the first round mapped out well it will be to hard to project the 2nd round right now. I think Marshall from Oakland might be one of the best players no one is talking about. I wouldn't even be suprised if the Pistons take him (assuming he falls to the latter part of the 2nd round) and send him overseas for a year, much as they did with Ricky Paulding.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I am surprised nobody has mentioned Mickael Gelabale. 

btw, I am not high on Miles like a lot of people here are.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thing is is that gelebele will probably be a first rounder and stay in france for a while... I also dont think he will ever do much in the league anywayz.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

mcgowan, maxiell,


----------

